

We built an App Store for Heroku, got bored and decided to open source it - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/ruby/2013/03/25/igata.html

======
bcardarella
Before it is pointed out: I am aware of Bushido, I didn't learn about it until
went out to Waza but our plan for the biz model was different than theirs. We
were really interested in the support options to be sold as a secondary market
to the app purchases.

